# Hgv driving



## Bambear (Sep 1, 2019)

Hola guys, I’m Bam living in Hampshire ate the moment, but desperate to move out to Spain or one of the islands as soon as possible. I’m currently a class 2 lorry driver working for a tanker company, and wondered if anyone knows if my license would be valid in Spain? And help would be gratefully accepted.. many thanks in advance. Bam


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

In theory yes you can exchange your licences but the practicalities are fraught and you need a specialist who understands the system. I remember a long time ago trying to do a HGV licence but they wouldn't accept it per se, so we backed out of the whole deal. 

Davexf


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Bambear said:


> Hola guys, I’m Bam living in Hampshire ate the moment, but desperate to move out to Spain or one of the islands as soon as possible. I’m currently a class 2 lorry driver working for a tanker company, and wondered if anyone knows if my license would be valid in Spain? And help would be gratefully accepted.. many thanks in advance. Bam


Yes it is valid in Spain and should you move to Spain you can exchange it for a Spanish one easily (I did) but of course that may change should Brexit take place ?
Getting a driving position though is another matter as you will be at the back of the queue.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Your licence is valid but you will require a medical certificate.


----------

